# FBARs filing before starting Streamlined Process



## Frenchincali (Feb 11, 2018)

I am currently looking for a firm to help me file my Streamlined Procedure but I imagine it will take few weeks at least before it gets done. Firms are getting busy right now and it might be tough to get that going quickly; on of them told me after April.

Should I file the FBARs online for the past 6 years myself and at least have that done with or I should wait for the Streamlined Procedure? It seems they are pretty independent. I just want to make sure I won't create any waves or issues with my filing following up.
What are your thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may get some varying opinions, but I'd say go ahead and file the FBARs now. As you say, the two processes are pretty independent and I have yet to hear of anyone being contacted by the IRS about bank balances reported on FBARs even when they haven't filed tax returns at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

